# Question about ripening mangoes



## tmsouth1

Hi I am catering my daughter's reception but am not a professional so this is all new to me. I am going to make a Black Bean and Mango Salsa. Is there a way to make Mangos ripen better? The one's I have gotten have only ripened on one side of them. I may try and substitute papayas. I don't know. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Bilby

Mangoes ripen really well in a brown paper bag with a ripe banana.  Don't put them in the fridge when you do this.  I have a mango tree and it is the quickest way I know how to force them along and it works!

If you are doing it for a wedding, I assume you are doing bulk.  Try laying them flat in a cardboard box with a couple of bananas and layering some paper between layers of the mangoes and bananas.  Never needed to ripen that many before so this may be a hit/miss suggestion.

Also, there are several recipes out there for green mango salsas, which may also work well for you in a pinch and would save you having to source another fruit.

Good luck!


----------



## AllenOK

Bilby's right, it does work.  Ripening fruit gives off ethelene gas.  The gas itself will speed the ripening process along in other fruit.  You might want to place the fruit (in paper, not plastic!), on top of a refrigerator to help speed the process along.

Green mangos are used as vegetables, so a green mango salsa might be right up your alley, like Bilby said.


----------



## plumies

What they said!  And whatever you do, never store an unripen mango in the refrigerator.  That will stop the ripening process and you might as well make pickled green mango.  Once it's ripe, it can be refrigerated up to a few days.

If the mangos seem to ripen only on one side, try rotating them everyday.  But if you put it in a paper bag, you probably won't have to flig it.  

FYIW, for a papaya, it should be set on its tip (upside down on the narrow end) at room temperature to help the ripening process.  I typically put it in a glass to keep it standing.  And while I'm at it, a pineapple should be also be stored upside down, although a pineapple will not ripen after being picked.  Standing it upside down will redistribute the sugar and prevent fermentation on the bottom.  It'll still turn yellow but it won't develop any more sugar.  That's why it's very important to pick a ripe one at the store.


----------

